# HELP ! Diarrhea almost every time we go on walk



## Cora the golden

Cora has been having a problem for a little while now. Every time we go for a walk she seems to have diarrhea. She never has diarrhea in the backyard just only when we walk. Is there something I can do? Should I change food? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Phillyfisher

Hate to be gross, but can you describe the consistency? Is watery or is it like soft ice cream? If the latter, may be just due to the exercise. (Tucker gets this way when excited or exercised) Are her back yard poops perfectly normal? 

If her backyard poops are not perfectly normal, than I suggest talking with your vet and taking in a stool sample to rule out a parasite. I don't think that you should be switching foods at this point.


----------



## Cora the golden

More like soft serve not watery 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mickeychick

I had this problem too with Liberty. She is almost 5 months old now. I am pretty sure that the brown coated bones from the pet store were bothering her. I asked at the pet store and they said it may be the beef bothering her. I don't give her anything like that anymore. She still had some diarhhea last week after we had been camping. Took her to the vet. He said could be worms or she could have picked something up drinking lake water. So he gave her deworming meds and antibiotics. She is MUCH better now. I would watch what your dog is eating as far as treats or rawhide etc. Eliminate anything that may be bothering your dog. Also, is the dog getting into any plants or eating a lot of grass or something like that? Some plants can upset their tummy. What the vet had originally advised me to do was to eliminate ALL food for 24 hours. Then after 24 hours, let the dog have just some plain cooked rice for the next 24 hours. After this, you can slowly introduce a little kibble back into the dog's diet mixed with the rice. If this doesn't stop the diarhhea, you should definitely take your baby to the vet.


----------



## Cora the golden

It is not all the time just when we go for walks her poops are normal in the backyard


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MikaTallulah

Sounds like excitement induced movements. It should decrease as she gets older.


----------



## kimberlygino

this is probably due to detoxifying from her body. or maybe, she sniffs things she isn't suppose to sniff during her walk. so she has diarrhoea due to internal cleansing from her body. gino had it too last time. he starve him for a day and fed him carbon. he had no more diarrhoea since then  starve meaning on water diet for a day. it helps! you could try it- natural way of healing instead of drugs


----------



## Lynlegs

Poor Cora - and poor you. I've had similar problems with all my goldies, and it was always connected to their food. A good quality complete or lower protein food seemed to be the answer. Also, I was told to avoid Dentastix. 
Alice had the worst problems and she's fine on Wafcol salmon and potato. Do hope you manage to get it sorted out soon.

Lyn


----------



## Jennifer1

My 12 yr old lab is like this and always has been. In the back yard he is normal but on walks/jogs he gets really loose stool. It happens in humans also-it's called runners trots! It's exercise induced diarrhea. Assuming all is fine at home, I wouldn't worry about it. Maybe mention it at the next vet visit just to be safe.


----------



## Cora the golden

Thanks everyone right now we feed her Fromm chicken a la veg so maybe we will switch to get it sorted out. I am gonna call the vet to see what they say 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Karen519

*Cora*

Cora

yes, I would call the vet and see what they say!


----------



## brianne

Each morning when I exercise Chumlee he has 2 BMs. The first one is normal and formed before he exercises, and the second one (after exercising for a few minutes) is soft and slightly runny. 

Sounds normal to me, but definitely ask your vet, especially before switching food.


----------



## janababy

Buddy gets like that on our walks too. I was told it is his adrenalin doing it from the excitement of meeting people and other dogs. He is perfectly fine when he goes in the backyard.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

mickeychick said:


> So he gave her deworming meds and antibiotics.


Why antibiotics if there is no signs of infections? I'm seeing this a lot in some posts here, something is suspected the vet seems to give antibiotics, human doctors do it too. We are in danger of becoming antibiotic resistant because of overprescribing, does anybody question their vet on this? I've yet to have to put Bayne on any and one cat was on for suspected urinary infection (blood in the urine) turned out to be a cyst on the back leg that perforated and healed on it's own, all his long hair had covered it. Anyway, off topic but interested to get another's take on the prescribing of antibiotics for our pets.


----------



## lgnutah

I notice on really long walks Brooks has normal poop at the beginning of the walk (he prefers not to go in his own backyard) and then will have a looser one later.


----------



## Thalie

Poops on walks are always squishier than backyard poops here also (for Spip the Lab because Flem never eliminates on walks). As long as it is still somewhat formed (not completely soft serve ice cream or watery) and the next backyard one is normal I don't give it another thought.


----------



## Jackson's Mom

I have the same issue with my dog and always wondered about it. Good to know it's normal!


----------



## Golden999

Unless he really has to go, my dog tends to like to save all his poops for the day for his walk. The first one comes out normal. The second one comes out squishy. The third one, if he has a third one, is liquidy. Probably because he is holding it in and not pooping in the yard- and if there is a third one, he is forcing it.

I guess he just figures the further away from where he lives he can poop, the better. Either that or he enjoys watching me pick up his poop and thinks he is assisting in the "game" where I find a public trash can to drop his bags of poop in. It's also possible it's subtle marking behavior. Well, subtle compared to the way he likes to urinate on what seems like a million trees, bushes, sign posts, polls, etc..  Oddly, he doesn't urinate on fire hydrants. 

I wouldn't really worry about what you're discribing in the original post. Like you said, the poop is normal in the backyard. It's probably just a little abnormal on the walks because he's forcing it for reasons known only to him.  Dogs are like that- they're got their own sort of "things" like "I must poop on this walk whether I need to or not.". Who knows why, really. It's probably not indicative of a problem unless all his poop is like that.


----------



## Judi

I suggest that you speek to your Vet about this.


----------



## Lab mom

Cora the golden said:


> Cora has been having a problem for a little while now. Every time we go for a walk she seems to have diarrhea. She never has diarrhea in the backyard just only when we walk. Is there something I can do? Should I change food?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lab mom

My lab is now 13 yrs old but still thinks she is a puppy. For the past year, whenever we go for hikes or walks, she has multiple diarrhea stops but never in our yard. Her stool is normal consistency. It's like she is marking but with diarrhea instead of urine. When she was younger, she frequently stopped to mark with urine. I watch her but she seems fine otherwise so I just put it up to old age, although I came across this community whole searching to see if anyone else was having similar concerns.


----------



## Lab mom

Cora the golden said:


> Cora has been having a problem for a little while now. Every time we go for a walk she seems to have diarrhea. She never has diarrhea in the backyard just only when we walk. Is there something I can do? Should I change food?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free





Jennifer1 said:


> My 12 yr old lab is like this and always has been. In the back yard he is normal but on walks/jogs he gets really loose stool. It happens in humans also-it's called runners trots! It's exercise induced diarrhea. Assuming all is fine at home, I wouldn't worry about it. Maybe mention it at the next vet visit just to be safe.


----------



## OscarsDad

If you are concerned it is always worth a call to the vet and an office visit, if necessary.


----------



## Lab mom

Lab mom said:


> My lab is now 13 yrs old but still thinks she is a puppy. For the past year, whenever we go for hikes or walks, she has multiple diarrhea stops but never in our yard. Her stool is normal consistency. It's like she is marking but with diarrhea instead of urine. When she was younger, she frequently stopped to mark with urine. I watch her but she seems fine otherwise so I just put it up to old age, although I came across this community whole searching to see if anyone else was having similar concerns.


Thanks. That makes sense since she is back to normal after getting home each and every time.


----------



## 153330

I didn't realise until you raised this, that this is what Scott does too. Poops in the garden each morning are perfectly normal. 2nd poop on his walk is looser, but still ok. If we take the ball launcher, and he's very excited and active, sometimes there is a quite loose (but not 'runny') 3rd poop... The next day, the morning garden poops are perfectly normal again. I am inclined to think the 'runners trots' theory is correct!
🤣🤢


----------



## PMicki

My whippet has been doing this for 12 years now. First stool usually within 30 meters of home then 2-4 more increasingly soft/watery. Doesn't matter if he's done in the backyard before then. 
First one usually comes before he even started sniffing.


----------

